# 3 State 3 Mountain - May 5, 2007



## deadlegs

Hey, it's getting close. . . It looks like there are a number of RBR folks doing this ride. 

SO, LET'S GET TOGETHER!!! 

If you're riding, and you want to meet a few more RBR'ers, we can use this post to put something together; food, drink, rides, and etc. If you would like to get together, reply with your plans, (when you are getting in, what you're doing and when you have to leave), and we can make plans.

If you need any info, post here or IM me and I'll try to help you out. I live in the area and can help with directions and etc. You might also find info below. . . 

Some more RBR posts on the ride:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90171
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82045
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54870

Chattaooga Bike Club info:
http://www.chattbike.com/events/3_state/3stchlng.htm


----------



## CaliBuddha

i really want to do it but i dunno about my fitness at the moment... my uncle is doing it though


----------



## dagger

*I am there*

Ready for my pain. Am having trouble finding a sub $100 night room though.


----------



## lemonlime

We have 9 or 10 in our party, including 7 (maybe eight?) RBR's.

Deadlegs, PM me your contact number. We'll be in town early in the evening on the 4th and we'll be looking for some grub.


----------



## deadlegs

dagger, Are you just looking in the downtown area? Which direction are you driving in? If you look in the Tiftonia area you may find a few better-rate places to stay. It is a 10 min drive to downtown, and the ride start, from there. On I-24, find the Tiftonia exit, there are 3 or 4 hotels right there. The exit says Tiftonia but the name of the road is Kelleys Ferry Road.


----------



## deadlegs

lemonlime, ck PMs for info. See you guys soon.


----------



## deadlegs

*Some Where to Eat info. . .*

Several RBR'ers have requested info on where to eat. . . 

There's more than I list, but these I like:
Find the Bluff View Arts District. It is near the river, up the hill from the Tennessee Aquarium. You'll find Tony's (one of my favorites), Back Inn Cafe and Rembrandts (desert and coffee). You can sit outside at any of these. Walk around when you finish eating. . . lost of stuff to look at.

Near the Aquarium, there is a billion other places to eat. Lupi's Pizza (very good pizza), Taco Mac (good food, many beers), Mellow Mushroom (more good food, and many beers), and 212 Market. I don't care for the Big River any more but some folks like it. 

(There's a free electric shuttle bus service here if you don't feel like driving. You can catch it at the pretty much anywhere along Market Street or Broad Street. It will get you to the Aquarium area)

There are a few places to eat near the Chattanoogan but I have not been to any recently. The Meeting Place, (trendy but interesting), Southside Grill (if it's there any longer). There is also a place called the Station House which, years ago, had the best ribs in town, + the wait-staff sing a lot. There is a sushi place, Hiroshi's, near the hotel as well (very good). 

On the other side of the river, North Chattanooga, I highly suggest Foodworks (interesting menu and good wine selection). There is also the River Street Deli (good lunch-ery), Mud Pie (not as good as it used to be), Tubby's (big dang burgers), Terra Nostra Tapas, and Sushi Nabe.

Others around town I suggest: Pastaria, up on Signal Mtn, much good N. Italian style cooking. Provinos near East Ridge has good American-ized Italian food. If you have a lot of time, I highly suggest the Canyon Grill (it's a bit of a drive from town though). 

Oh, and I guess I should mention there is another billion places in the Hamilton Place all area. . . Carrabba's and Bone Fish Grill are always good; and the Acropolis has good Greek food.

Probably a few I'm forgetting.


----------



## CaliBuddha

deadlegs where do you live? im in Chattanooga


----------



## deadlegs

Cali, I'm also in Chattanooogie. Live on Lookout near Cravens House (above Ruby Falls). You ride in the area much? 

If you are still just considering doing the ride, you might be to late to sign up, but check anyway and do the ride. I know a few people doing the 25 mile ride, several doing the metric (which is a great ride) and a ton doing the 100. All three are worthwhile.


----------



## handsomerob

dagger said:


> Ready for my pain. Am having trouble finding a sub $100 night room though.


I would invite you to room with us, but we are pretty solid packed at 3-4 to a room. Maybe someone else that is coming in from out of town would be willing to split a room with you. 

Is that something you would be interested in? Anyone getting a room that would like to split the cost?


----------



## dagger

handsomerob said:


> I would invite you to room with us, but we are pretty solid packed at 3-4 to a room. Maybe someone else that is coming in from out of town would be willing to split a room with you.
> 
> Is that something you would be interested in? Anyone getting a room that would like to split the cost?



I am bringing another clysedale with me and we take up alot of room....lol


----------



## dagger

If you haven't signed up, you are too late but you could email this sweet lady and beg her.

[email protected]


----------



## haiku d'etat

CaliBuddha said:


> deadlegs where do you live? im in Chattanooga


Cali, if you are in for the ride and reg. is closed, PM me. i have an "in" with several of the ride organizers. no worries.

J's...


----------



## haiku d'etat

deadlegs, thanx for the referral to this board/thread.

hey, let's hit taco mac on saturday night, followed by the pkl barrel or someplace else!!!

anyways, rock on, see y'all there.

hey dagger, if yer a camper, there are some nice grounds on lookout mt IIRC, in one or more civil war nat'l parks or what not! otherwise i'm sticking with my prev post in teh lawnge...$150+ goes a long way for hookers et blow...sleep in the car! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliBuddha

thanks for the help fellas, i probably wont do it this year as im not in my tip top shape, my uncle is going to ride tho, Mike Pereira, maybe yall know him? i will probably go tho for shits and giggles...

Deadlegs, i dont really do much riding around ruby falls, i live a couple miles from hamilton place and i dont have a car so i just ride around east brainerd, apison, ooltewah, little in GA


----------



## Velo Vol

I'm in. I'm not where I should be training-wise, but Burkhalter Gap isn't _that_ long of a climb, right? <employing positive thinking>

Is anyone ready to guarantee good weather?


----------



## handsomerob

Velo Vol said:


> I'm in. I'm not where I should be training-wise, but Burkhalter Gap isn't _that_ long of a climb, right? <employing positive thinking>
> 
> Is anyone ready to guarantee good weather?


I can.... it will be sunny, dry, and beautiful.

Leave your rain gear and long sleeves at home. 

I am looking forward to meeting all my fellow RBR'rs


----------



## CaliBuddha

actually i will be there, im gonna ride it but im not racing


----------



## deadlegs

Velo Vol, it's only 2.4 miles long, give or take a little. . . Bad thing is it starts at around the 85 mile mark. Good thing is the steepest part of the hill somewhat short and near the top.

See you guys this week!


----------



## GARider

*Info?*

New to the ride. Can anyone give a comaparison of this ride to 6 gap? Also, where are rest stops located in order to prepare?

Thanks,


----------



## lemonlime

handsomerob said:


> I can.... it will be sunny, dry, and beautiful.
> 
> Leave your rain gear and long sleeves at home.
> 
> I am looking forward to meeting all my fellow RBR'rs


Great. You just jinxed us. Jerk. :mad2:


----------



## handsomerob

lemonlime said:


> Great. You just jinxed us. Jerk. :mad2:


apparently I did.... although, I just checked and a 30% chance of scattered T-showers is far from a sure thing. In fact, I think the last couple Tue/Thur rides that were supposed to be rained out ended up being dry as toast.


----------



## dagger

Probably did a stupid thing this past weekend. Did a century Saturday and it ended up being a race complete with attacks starting at the 4mile mark. Hope my legs get better.


----------



## tellico climber

GARider said:


> New to the ride. Can anyone give a comaparison of this ride to 6 gap? Also, where are rest stops located in order to prepare?
> 
> Thanks,


3 state 3 mountain is not nearly as difficult as six gap. A fit recreational rider will not be wasted by 3 state 3 mountain whereas six gap will demoralize some.

I feel that 3 state is the best organized century I have ever done though and quite enjoyable


----------



## Tarmac_Editor

The rest stops are pretty well placed. You will find the first rest stop after the descent off Suck Creek (the ride's first mountain), and there's rest stops before each of the key remaining climbs. You have a rest stop at the top of Sand and Lookout Mountains as well to recover after those climbs.


----------



## Velo Vol

There's a map at the website. I assume the rest stops are at the same locations.


----------



## Lou1187

*Bad news!*

Weather forcast calls for thunderstorms! This ride is rain or shine right?


----------



## Tarmac_Editor

30% chance of rain, so let's hope the 70% part happens. And yes the ride still happens. A lot of the photos they have of the ride up on the site shows wet streets.


----------



## deadlegs

Rain's not bad. . . Four or five years ago it rained so hard some streets were flooded, too deep to ride through. The folks running things were on the ball and re-routed around the flooded sections. Rain and 75 is better than sunny, 85 and humid anyway.


----------



## kk4df

deadlegs said:


> Rain and 75 is better than sunny, 85 and humid anyway.


It will be fun and challenging either way. Light rain doesn't bother me. But I hate it when my shoes fill with water and get squishy. I'll have an extra pair of dry socks with me, just in case.

Walter :yesnod:


----------



## dagger

Well the chance of rain was 100%. Did ya'll have any fun? I certainly did.


----------



## Lou1187

I had a blast, except for the fall I had at the railroad intersection at mile 7! everthing else was great. Anyone else crash,got hurt?


----------



## handsomerob

Lou1187 said:


> I had a blast, except for the fall I had at the railroad intersection at mile 7! everthing else was great. Anyone else crash,got hurt?



I think I was a few bikes in front of you. I didn't see you, but I heard that sickening noise of bike hitting pavement. Had you just passed the kid on the mountain Uni?

We were all going pretty slow so I hope you weren't hurt too bad. Were you able to finish?


----------



## Lou1187

I was able to finished! One of the volunteers told me that 30-40 people slipped on the same railroad tracks as I did. I'm still really bruised (around the left side of my ass and shoulder.) I'm just happy I’m OK, and my new Cannonade S6 was OK. I finished about 30 mins behind my time of last year. Falling in the first 10 mins of the ride scared the SH** out off me. My body was beat up!


----------



## deadlegs

A friend of mine told me when she crossed the tracks there was a guy yelling out how many people had gone down there. He was yelling out, "28 PEOPLE HAVE CRASHED ON THE TRACKS!", over and over. Just after she crossed she heard that body/pavement noise and the yeller just continues on with, 29 PEOPLE HAVE CRASHED ON THE TRACKS!", before the downed rider has even had the chance to get off his arse. Much funny!


----------



## Lou1187

That is exactly what happened. The guy yelled out 28 people just fell!, As soon as he yelled that out, I said Thanks buddy!, then fell on my ass! I admit it was pretty funny(not at the time). 29 people people have crashed! Everyone who I tell that to laughs !


----------



## haiku d'etat

Lou1187 said:


> That is exactly what happened. The guy yelled out 28 people just fell!, As soon as he yelled that out, I said Thanks buddy!, then fell on my ass! I admit it was pretty funny(not at the time). 29 people people have crashed! Everyone who I tell that to laughs !


**ALWAYS*** cross trax at a right angle. wet road or no!!!!! people were giving me shite about it, but i stayed up. WTF?


----------



## tellico climber

I did not notice nearly as many crashes this year as last year even though the start was wet. I am not sure, maybe I just did not see them. As far as the tracks go, why are people wrecking on them? Do they just not see them until it is too late due to the number of riders around them or do some of them just lack common sense on how to cross them?

Does anyone know when they will post time results? Last year it took close to 3 weeks I believe


----------



## GARider

Is anyone aware of who was taking photos on the decent of Suck Creek? There was a couple of people snapping pictures next to the clock. The Birdseye photo's have been posted but are only from the 62/100 mile split point.


----------



## tellico climber

Im pretty sure it was birds eye also. Maybe they will post them later


----------



## dagger

*Where?*



GARider said:


> Is anyone aware of who was taking photos on the decent of Suck Creek? There was a couple of people snapping pictures next to the clock. The Birdseye photo's have been posted but are only from the 62/100 mile split point.


Are there any pictures posted? Are any for sale?


----------



## SPINDAWG

GARider said:


> Is anyone aware of who was taking photos on the decent of Suck Creek? There was a couple of people snapping pictures next to the clock. The Birdseye photo's have been posted but are only from the 62/100 mile split point.[/QUOTE
> 
> I remember seeing the name of the other one out of the corner of my eye. It was something like SGT HOGG or something close to that. I was having such a horrible day nothing else concerned me but getting through the day and chalking it up as my worst ever in the saddle.


----------



## tellico climber

Sorry to hear that spindawg. What was wrong? I had a really bad day a couple years ago at Six Gap where for some reason I began to uncharacteristically have cramping problems only 30 miles into the ride. You can imagine how I felt later going up hogpen gap. I was having trouble on climbs that would normally not be a problem to me due to cramping and general fatigue. It is the only time that I seriously considered bailing out before the finish of a century. I have ridden countless other mountain centuries without experiencing that. To this day, I still do not understand what happened to me. 

Just chalk it up as a bad day and enjoy the next one.


----------



## SPINDAWG

60 miles into the ride, I threw a spoke. I loosened the calipers but it was so bad out that it still hit the brakes and the left inside chainstay.Needless to say that I had a little more resistance than I would normally be comfortable with...especially going up Burkhalter.


----------



## tellico climber

dagger said:


> Are there any pictures posted? Are any for sale?



Go to Birds Eye View website directly or link through the 3s3m challenge website to view photos that are for sale. Also there is someone else at the events website that has pictures from the descent of Suck Creek Mtn.


----------



## dagger

*Ride Report*

I finally got my ride blogged

http://richsbuzz.blogspot.com/


----------

